# "Free-balling"...gross or hot?



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone here prefer to go commando? I was thinking that this is attractive for a female (at least to me) in a "just a thin piece of fabric away from the good stuff" kind of way. Not sure how I feel about it for guys. Opinions?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't done this since I was 12. I feel kind of weird when I'm out in public and I have no underwear on to be honest. 

Fun fact, I haven't heard the term "free-balling" until earlier today, and I've now seen it a grand total of three times, this thread included.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL! Once in a while, not often these days though.

So ladies, is this a turn-on?  :boogie


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i need underwear, freeballin is weird


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't really like my junk flapping around down there, that's why I wear boxer briefs, and not boxers.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I like it on hot summer days.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer briefs here. When a girl doesn't wear panties though...SO hot.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Briefs for me, usually.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I need support for my long balls.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sometimes, but never in public. You never know when you might get pantsed lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I wear boxer briefs.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

hi im 12 what is this?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*This thread has run it's course*

**************************************

* You are all banned from SAS*

jajaja just joking!!

Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

If you're planning on going commando, do not wear pants that are even remotely tight around the crotch. Loose balls and whatnot - ****ing gross.



Canucklehead said:


> I don't really like my junk flapping around down there, that's why I wear boxer briefs, and not boxers.


Yeah, I've recently made the move from boxers to boxer briefs for much the same reason. It feels pretty amazing.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I like when guys free ball in sweats or basketball shorts around the house.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

girls should.
guys should not.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep, can't sleep with boxers on.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Can't do it. I get comments (maybe compliments?) about my apparent bulge when I'm wearing boxer briefs, so free-balling would most likely end up like this...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have to wear underwear. I can't go commando, it feels unnatural.

I can't even sleep in the nude.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

path0gen said:


> Anyone here prefer to go commando? I was thinking that this is attractive for a female (at least to me) in a "just a thin piece of fabric away from the good stuff" kind of way. Not sure how I feel about it for guys. Opinions?


Never. I like to keep my little guys safe and secure, snuggled up in that little pouch.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only time I am not wearing briefs is when I go to bed tbh. Don't really understand how the thought that a guys gentleman's sausage is flailing around as he walks with a clean line of sight to the ground beneath is an attractive one.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I don't really like my junk flapping around down there, that's why I wear boxer briefs, and not boxers.


Right on man. It is very uncomfortable to have baggage hanging around everywhere. That's why I wear briefs.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Gross tbh


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey if you got it, flaunt it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, penises seem like a nice thing to have but balls just look uncomfortable. Sitting down must feel weird. It must feel worse than boobs cause it's right between your legs.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't imagine how this can be a turn on for anyone. Contrary, shorts are hawt


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I once saw a guy whose balls were hanging out of really tiny denim shorts. It was so gross.


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

Is this what this site has come to free ballin questions.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I am always free ballin. It's more comfortable


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kathykook said:


> I am always free ballin. It's more comfortable


I'm sure you have the biggest nuts.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I'm sure you have the biggest nuts.


Yup


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

First time I've heard that term... Thank you? 

In theory it's hot. Quick access, like someone else said. Then you think of the technicalities ie. smeely pants like komorikun wrote) and it's not so hot anymore. All throughout the month women have vaginal discharge (vagina cleans itself out. Aren't they great?), and that could also leave a heavy odor/stain on your clothing.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread reminds me of when Kevin Hart talked about his dad going to his school with no underwear on while wearing sweatpants.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It's gross. And I'm sure it's pretty uncomfortable if you're wearing jeans or something not that soft.

And it's a little creepy. It's only a couple of steps above going shopping wearing a dressing gown with nothing underneath >_<


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Visually, I won't deny it has a certain appeal


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sometimes it's just so liberating, especially when you don't have time to mess about with underpants.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

For some reason every time I hear the term "free balling" it reminds me of the Tom Petty song with a similar title...

For the record: I wear boxer briefs. I couldn't stand wearing nothing down there and regular boxers don't give enough support.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, penises seem like a nice thing to have but balls just look uncomfortable. Sitting down must feel weird. It must feel worse than boobs cause it's right between your legs.


You got that right. I've sat on them plenty of times without realizing it...until minutes pass and they feel like having blue balls after sex or masturbating.

To the topic...no free-balling here. The constant rubbing against the inside of jeans or shorts doesn't feel too good on the sensitive part(can't be named without an infraction :lol) and the boys would chafe and stick to the inner thigh. Briefs all the way but the goods still slip out every now and then. :mum


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Zeppelin said:


> Right on man. It is very uncomfortable to have baggage hanging around everywhere. That's why I wear briefs.


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, penises seem like a nice thing to have but balls just look uncomfortable. Sitting down must feel weird. It must feel worse than boobs cause it's right between your legs.


Dude, when I'm wearing fitted jeans and I sit down, my balls get pinched in all kinds of crevices. When I'm around other people, I can't just stick my hand down there to adjust them. I have an uncooperative scrotum sack.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Dude, when I'm wearing fitted jeans and I sit down, my balls get pinched in all kinds of crevices. When I'm around other people, I can't just stick my hand down there to adjust them. I have an uncooperative scrotum sack.


Same here. When I'm driving they are ALWAYS in a weird spot. I just stick my hand down and jangle them back into place.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Only good thing about it was he would wear only a shirt while watching soccer in bed. So I was able to "surprise sex" him if I was fast enough (he rejected sex all the time) cause he was so absorbed in watching the stupid game.


You... raped him?  :sus :um


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You... raped him?  :sus :um


Sort of. :teeth


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

You're ballin? They tryna catch you ridin' dirty?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

There's something very 70's sleazy about it. I don't think you get away with it unless you're like Mark Wahlberg in Boogie nights or something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Immature thread is immature. I am not commenting on my undergarment choices in public.


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

If he's good-looking then yeah, it's hot as hell. I love the thought of just being able to unzip a fly (zipper) and stick my hand in 
Especially if I was out with a guy and he whispered in my ear he wasn't wearing any. LoL.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

only when i wear gym shorts


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I only do it on occasion because my wife likes it. Most the time I remain supported. When the lady is happy, everyone's happy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No, it feels awkward without at least 2 layers. boxer brief's are the best.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

My left ball hangs lower than my right ball when I sit down, and I don't know why.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> My left ball hangs lower than my right ball when I sit down, and I don't know why.


That means you've been left dangling :teeth


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

What if you got an inappropriate erection in public, then you would regret it bigtime


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Freeballing feels weird so I don't do it. I like briefs, they're super comfortable.



komorikun said:


> If you don't wear underwear you need to change your pants/shorts everyday. One of my exes never wore underwear and his jeans and shorts smelled not so nice..... Only good thing about it was he would wear only a shirt while watching soccer in bed. So I was able to "surprise sex" him if I was fast enough (he rejected sex all the time) cause he was so absorbed in watching the stupid game.


That's gross and what sort of guy would choose Soccer over sex? :?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Aces_Shy said:


> That's gross and what sort of guy would choose Soccer over sex? :?


Especially soccer...


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just want to say I love the term "free-balling". That is all I really have to add, I prefer to wear underwear personally.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> My left ball hangs lower than my right ball when I sit down, and I don't know why.


Mine does too, that's very common.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I imagine it would chafe a bit- most trousers (particularly jeans) are made of a lot rougher fabric than underwear.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Aces_Shy said:


> That's gross and what sort of guy would choose Soccer over sex? :?


Brazilians.



srschirm said:


> Especially soccer...


What sport would be better? To me they are all boring but at least soccer is short. Baseball and American football look even more boring and the guys playing are less attractive.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Lol at this thread. I hadn't even heard of the expression until now. Yeah so I never do this. I only ever wear boxer shorts.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Sometimes it's just too damn hot to wear underwear. Need to be extra clean of course, but can be nice and comfy this way.

As for women not wearing underwear - HOT. Women in short skirts not wearing underwear - Visual Orgasm.


----------

